# Is anybody coming to Portugal from Canada?



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I know this is a long shot but Mrs Silvers is craving Turtles really badly, if anyone can bring some I will gladly re-imburse you for your troubles.
Thank you.


----------



## palmeiro (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll be coming in August, but that's probably too long to wait for a chocolate craving!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I can deal with her cravings it's the constant chant of "turtles, turtles ra ra ra." Now that is torture.


----------



## Mingo (Mar 20, 2009)

If you've already considered this I apologise, but have you looked online for websites that ship food worldwide? There's a few Australian ones that I order from once every 6ish months to settle my craving for Australian foods that aren't found in Canada. I generally spend $100-$150 to make it all worth it, and it's certainly quite exciting when the package arrives.

canadianfavourites(dot)com is a good example


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Mingo,
Thanks for the input, however it's only a box of choccies that she is missing. I looked on ebay but the one person selling them wants $40 per box!


----------

